# Play Morrissey's Animal Rights-Themed Video Game, 'This Beautiful Creature Must Die'



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

This is a curious thing:



> Though there's probably no chance of the band reuniting — though stranger things have happened — the Smiths, in conjunction with PETA have launched a new video game. Inspired by the Smiths' "Meat is Murder," _This Beautiful Creature Must Die _is a game in classic 8-bit form that has animals trying to avoid ending up in a slaughterhouse. Sounds confusing? Below is some info from the press release that explains more.
> 
> The Smiths’ 1985 classic “Meat Is Murder” is back in 8-bit form for This Beautiful Creature Must Die, PETA’s new online game that features an instrumental arcade-style version of the song on loop. Players must act quickly to save chickens, cows, pigs, and turkeys from being slaughtered by tapping the animals before they fall to the bottom of the screen — while avoiding game-ending bombs.
> 
> ...



'Meat Is Murder' Game


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 11, 2016)

It's not as good as pokemon

which peta  protests


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 11, 2016)

It made me want a burger...


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 11, 2016)

Do you get to spew racist shite while saving these animals?


----------



## xenon (Aug 11, 2016)

Like the opposite of a Meat  Tetris?


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 25, 2016)

It wont play in Liverpool


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2016)

This reminds me of that ZX Spectrum game, Zoooom, in which you're supposed to save refugees but I only ever remember blowing them up and machine gunning them cos that was more fun.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 25, 2016)

What a shit game. I assumed I was zapping animals into tasty treats with my rainbow bacon-blaster, but no, apparently I was saving them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2016)

It looks shit.


.


----------



## rekil (Apr 17, 2018)

I would like it if he and Billy Bragg wrote more songs about things they actually talk a lot about. Like, observing the size of the egg section in supermarkets.



> JOHN: Will animal abuse ever stop?
> 
> MORRISSEY: Yes. Walk into any major supermarket and you will see how cow’s milk has shrank into to a small corner whilst alternative milks have taken over. Even people who don’t care about animal welfare would rather have rice, oat or cashew milk. The same has happened to eggs. It’s very difficult to locate them now in a supermarket. Obviously I wouldn’t ever buy eggs, but it’s worth taking note of these things.



Or about how Hitler was "left wing".



> And as far as racism goes, the modern Loony Left seem to forget that Hitler was Left wing! But of course, we are all called racist now, and the word is actually meaningless.



There Is A Light That Must Be Switched On - Morrissey talks to John Riggers Apr. 2018 - M. Central


----------



## rekil (Apr 17, 2018)

_I can't find the eggs
Mother
They've changed the supermarket layout again
It's like a multi storey car park
Multi storey car park
I wouldn't ever buy them anyway_


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 17, 2018)

Do you get to kill Morrisey in the game?


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 17, 2018)

copliker said:


> I would like it if he and Billy Bragg wrote more songs about things they actually talk a lot about. Like, observing the size of the egg section in supermarkets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After reading that interview, I think even a Level 5 vegan wouldn't mind seeing Morrissey get beaten to death with a frozen black pudding.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2018)

_I'm out of milk today
So I meet you at the supermarket gates
Rice and oats are on your side
While cashew is on mine_


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 17, 2018)

copliker said:


> I would like it if he and Billy Bragg wrote more songs about things they actually talk a lot about. Like, observing the size of the egg section in supermarkets.
> 
> 
> 
> Or about how Hitler was "left wing".


He must go to some strange supermarkets


----------



## rekil (Apr 18, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> He must go to some strange supermarkets


He lives in the part of Los Angeles where that person has a shop selling tiny jars of 'SEX dust' for $50 or whatever it is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 18, 2018)

I see he supports some ukip splinter now. The arse.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 18, 2018)

copliker said:


> He lives in the part of Los Angeles where that person has a shop selling tiny jars of 'SEX dust' for $50 or whatever it is.


By "that person" you mean Gwyneth Paltrow.  

The Sex Dust is a bargain at only $38 a jar, though.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 18, 2018)

Manchester - so much to answer for.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 18, 2018)

Fucking hell, even as a vegan myself, he makes me want to club a seal.


----------



## rekil (Apr 18, 2018)

kabbes said:


> By "that person" you mean Gwyneth Paltrow.
> 
> The Sex Dust is a bargain at only $38 a jar, though.


There was a thread about a shop selling the same kind of stuff but I don't think it was Paltrow's.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 18, 2018)

copliker said:


> There was a thread about a shop selling the same kind of stuff but I don't think it was Paltrow's.


Was it this one?

Nutritional "advice" entering the Twilight Zone?

That started with a story about crazy food fads and encompassed the opening of Paltrow's shop.


----------



## rekil (Apr 18, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> Nutritional "advice" entering the Twilight Zone?
> 
> That started with a story about crazy food fads and encompassed the opening of Paltrow's shop.


Nope, it could have been in the Guardian pan thread.

edit: No idea what the thread was but it had Moon Juice Woman in it. 

Sex Dust - Moon Juice


----------



## rekil (Apr 18, 2018)

_Alt-Right Rascals At The Sex Dust Shop_


----------



## kabbes (Apr 18, 2018)

Nothing sexy about juice from MY moon.


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2018)

He's just endorsed Ann Marie Waters' _For Britain_ party. Jolly good. 

MORRISSEY CENTRAL - MESSAGES FROM MORRISSEY - I've Been Dreaming Of A Time When / the English / are sick to death of Labour and Tories


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2018)

this is the not-fascist logo of the not-at-all-fascist-or-racist 'For Britain' party


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

killer b said:


> He's just endorsed Ann Marie Waters' _For Britain_ party. Jolly good.
> 
> MORRISSEY CENTRAL - MESSAGES FROM MORRISSEY - I've Been Dreaming Of A Time When / the English / are sick to death of Labour and Tories


There's no hope left for him.



> Anne Marie Waters is an Irish anti-Islam activist, who is the founder and leader of the far-right party For Britain. She is also the director of Sharia Watch UK, an organisation which was launched on 24 April 2014.Wikipedia


----------



## Santino (Apr 20, 2018)

copliker said:


> Nope, it could have been in the Guardian pan thread.
> 
> edit: No idea what the thread was but it had Moon Juice Woman in it.
> 
> Sex Dust - Moon Juice





kabbes said:


> Nothing sexy about juice from MY moon.



Of course, they're all moon juice women once I've had my way with them.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 22, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Manchester - so much to answer for.


Morrisons- so much to answer for. Surely!!


----------



## Voley (Apr 22, 2018)

Incredible to think that the NME had to apologise for suggesting he was racist once.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2018)

killer b said:


> this is the not-fascist logo of the not-at-all-fascist-or-racist 'For Britain' party
> 
> View attachment 133266


They'd use trident


----------



## rekil (Apr 22, 2018)

Much more sinister garden tool themed logo.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 22, 2018)

Is there any footage of gameplay of this abomination?


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 22, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Is there any footage of gameplay of this abomination?


You can play it on the linked page in the OP.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 22, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> You can play it on the linked page in the OP.


Fucked if I'm clicking on it


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 22, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Fucked if I'm clicking on it


You're not missing much - just the opportunity to "save" animals from circular saws, by clicking on them. It's all in glorious "8 bit" style graphics. Literally seconds of fun.


----------



## Voley (Apr 22, 2018)




----------

